# Quick Heads Up  to those that had asked after some of my English 3 speed smalls and Brooks saddles......



## Lamont (Feb 15, 2022)

a few of my British 3 speed friends here had asked about Brooks b-72 

( ie  previously bought Raleigh accessories I sometimes harvest from Sports and Superbes that refurbed and are put to use by DC millennials as commuters ) 

If I promised to get back to you next time i had Brooks Saddles to go,  I now have a few on the Cabe Classified DoND .


they will be there thru tomorrow. please have a look.


Thanks, Lamont 



PS the Reg Harris 53 Lenton Sports and Robin Hood Lenton Sports  will be up there on Dond in 2022 , just as soon as I get the Round Tuit ( on backorder) , and a warm day to take pics


----------



## Lamont (Feb 15, 2022)

here : 









						Sold - B72 X 2  :   Two Brooks B72 Saddles   Brooks  B72 Saddle Pair DoND | Archive (sold)
					

Up for Sale:   Two ( a Pair ) of Brooks B72 4 Rail saddles  Harvested from an extraordinarily set of well preserved Raleigh Superbe Three Speeds  Both stored indoors.  Please see pics for condition  these will clean up nicely.   I would like to sell these together and make one trip to the Post...




					thecabe.com


----------

